# Butter Beans! Simple and tasty



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I made a fantastic dish with these tonight:

-- Peel and slice up one bulb of garlic
-- Heat up some olive oil in a pan and cook up the garlic a little. I wanted it to have some bite still, so I didn't brown it
-- Take a can of butter beans, drain them and rinse well. Cook them with the garlic and oil until they are hot.
-- Add some salt and pepper

It tastes kind of like the richest, creamiest garlic mashed potatoes ever (and it's quite a bit better for you)!

I'm stocking up my cupboard with these things the next time I go to the store...


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Curse you! It's after 1 am and you've made me hungry.  That sounds delicious. Gotta give your recipe a try soon!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

trogdor said:


> I'm stocking up my cupboard with these things the next time I go to the store...












Better have some big cupboards! :r


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Better have some big cupboards! :r


eeeewwww... I hope they don't all come from him... does that mean they're some kind of polyp?

u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

trogdor said:


> eeeewwww... I hope they don't all come from him... does that mean they're some kind of polyp?
> 
> u


No....that IS Butterbean, Brother!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Two things I've learned about the Butterbean: It's funny looking, but tasty. And, if hit by one, it's best to fall down _very_ fast after the first punch.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> No....that IS Butterbean, Brother!


Didn't he fight one of the Jackass guys in a department store?


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

trogdor said:


> Didn't he fight one of the Jackass guys in a department store?


Yes


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I love how that guy just gets low and starts knocking people out. :tu


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

The gf picked up 5 cans of butterbeans today - we're eating good tonight!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

trogdor said:


> Didn't he fight one of the Jackass guys in a department store?


Yes, it was Johnny Knoxville...sent him to the ER with a head laceration and concussion. Oh, those Jackass Boys. :r)


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

You've got me interested in butterbeans. I've never had them before so I went to the store and bought two cans. Looking forward to trying them this week.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

It is also a good way to help supply our natural gas reserves. :z


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I've tried a few different kinds now. The grocery store brand (Giant Eagle) is OK, but not as good as Bush brand. The large beans are better than the small ones. Making some more tonight!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

trogdor said:


> I've tried a few different kinds now. The grocery store brand (Giant Eagle) is OK, but not as good as Bush brand. The large beans are better than the small ones. Making some more tonight!


The dried butter beans are even better than the canned ones. Put them in a pot of water and cook them for a couple of hours with some Ham hocks and onions and you have a wonderful meal. Don't forget the cornbread on the side.


----------

